# Need parts for a S&W model 1899 .32



## NOLA_Ken (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post here, I'm hoping you can help me find a couple parts to restore a handgun I recently acquired. It's a .32 S&W model 1899, the serial number 52xx puts it around 1900 in manufacture. The problem i have is that the ejector, and the nut from the end of the ejector rod are missing. I'm looking for replacement parts to restore the gun to shooting condition. If anyone has those parts, or can point me in the right direction to find them it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks! Ken


----------



## NOLA_Ken (Jul 25, 2012)

tried to post a second pic, but it wouldn't show up, you can see it at : http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/t...n-people-model-1890-s-w-32-a.html#post2868517


----------



## NOLA_Ken (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, no one? I really want to get this pistol up and running, are there any parts from other models that will interchange?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you contacted S&W?
Have you tried Gun Parts Corp. (Numrich Arms)?
How 'bout Brownells?
Have you asked for help at the several S&W forums?
Have you looked for similar-model parts guns at the gun-auction sites?

Worst case: How good a machinist are you? Can you use a drill press? Files?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

here are the parts available from the Numrich gun parts corp....

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories

your gun is an 1899 hand ejector...


----------



## NOLA_Ken (Jul 25, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> here are the parts available from the Numrich gun parts corp....
> 
> Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories
> 
> your gun is an 1899 hand ejector...


Thanks, I had tried Numrich before but they were listed as sold out then. it seems they have some in stock now so I'll be contacting them.

Sorry to ask what might be a dumb question, this pistol will handle modern ammo right?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

as long as it is mechanically sound, it should be fine with any standard factory round.


----------

